# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Διακόπτης για πίνακα

## Crisis2050

Καλησπέρα.

Θέλω να συνδέσω στον πίνακα μου ένα εβδομαδιαίο χρονοδιακόπτη και ένα ρελέ ώστε να ελέγχω αυτόματα το άνοιγμα-κλείσιμο του θερμοσίφωνα.
Θέλω όμως να μπορώ να επιλέξω εάν θα έχω σε χρήση τον χρονοδιακόπτη ή απλά θα ανεβάζω τον απλό διακόπτη και θα έχω άμεσα ζεστό νερό.
Έχω σκεφτεί να βάλω μεταγωγικό διακόπτη αλλά αυτός παίρνει ρεύμα από δύο διαφορετικές πηγές και το δίνει σε μία κατανάλωση.
Εγώ θέλω το αντίθετο. Να παίρνω ρεύμα από μία πηγή και να διαλέγω που θα το στείλω, στην κατανάλωση 1 (χρονοδιακόπτης) ή στην κατανάλωση 2 (απευθείας θερμοσίφωνας).

Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=54889

----------


## JOUN

> Έχω σκεφτεί να βάλω μεταγωγικό διακόπτη αλλά αυτός παίρνει ρεύμα από δύο διαφορετικές πηγές και το δίνει σε μία κατανάλωση.
> Εγώ θέλω το αντίθετο. Να παίρνω ρεύμα από μία πηγή και να διαλέγω που θα το στείλω, στην κατανάλωση 1 (χρονοδιακόπτης) ή στην κατανάλωση 2 (απευθείας θερμοσίφωνας).



Το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι..Στην κοινη επαφη(μεταγωγικη) θα βαλεις την πηγη σου,στην 1 επαφη τον χρονοδιακοπτη και στην  2 τον θερμοσιφωνα.Εννοειται οτι ο χρονοδιακοπτης θα εχει στο μοτερ του συνεχεια ρευμα απο αλλου και εσυ θα ασχοληθεις μονο με τις "διακοπτομενες" επαφες του..

----------


## Crisis2050

Σας ευχαριστώ και του δύο.
Θα ασχοληθώ με τη λύση του Joun που είναι ποιο εύκολη και πάνω σε αυτό που έχω στο μυαλό μου είδη.

----------


## xsterg

μπορει να θεωρηθει ασχετο με το θεμα αλλα θα το πω. βαλε ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα. ειχα βαλει εβδομαδιαιο ψηφιακο χρονοδιακοπτη γιατι ειδικα τον χειμωνα ηθελα οταν ξυπναγα το πρωι να εχω ζεστο νερο. ε απο τοτε που εβαλα ηλιακο οχι μονο δεν ξαναχρησιμοποιησα το εν λογω κυκλωμα αλλα το ξηλωσα κιολας απο τον πινακα γιατι δεν εχει πλεον χρησιμοτητα!!! δεν υπαρχει ωραιοτερο και πιο φθηνο ραγμα απο τον ηλιακο!

----------


## Crisis2050

> μπορει να θεωρηθει ασχετο με το θεμα αλλα θα το πω. βαλε ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα. ειχα βαλει εβδομαδιαιο ψηφιακο χρονοδιακοπτη γιατι ειδικα τον χειμωνα ηθελα οταν ξυπναγα το πρωι να εχω ζεστο νερο. ε απο τοτε που εβαλα ηλιακο οχι μονο δεν ξαναχρησιμοποιησα το εν λογω κυκλωμα αλλα το ξηλωσα κιολας απο τον πινακα γιατι δεν εχει πλεον χρησιμοτητα!!! δεν υπαρχει ωραιοτερο και πιο φθηνο ραγμα απο τον ηλιακο!



το έχω σκεφτεί είδει αλλά είναι μεγάλο το κόστος (είμαι σε πρώτο όροφο και ο !@$#!@#, ο εργολάβος δεν έχει αφήσει αναμονές)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επειδή και το εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα κάποιες φορές δεν θα σε βολεύει (άσε που στο εβδομαδιαίο με χρονοδιακόπτη , αν στις κάποιες φορές δεν το εκμεταλλευτείς και έχει στάνταρ την κατανάλωση του) 
Θα σε βόλευε και κάτι τέτοιο? (εκτός βέβαια από την τιμή του ... που εδώ σφυρίζω αδιάφορα και κοιτάω το ταβάνι !)   :whistle: 

http://www.smartkit.gr/8-channels-re...lephone-m.html

----------


## Crisis2050

> Επειδή και το εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα κάποιες φορές δεν θα σε βολεύει (άσε που στο εβδομαδιαίο με χρονοδιακόπτη , αν στις κάποιες φορές δεν το εκμεταλλευτείς και έχει στάνταρ την κατανάλωση του) 
> Θα σε βόλευε και κάτι τέτοιο? (εκτός βέβαια από την τιμή του ... που εδώ σφυρίζω αδιάφορα και κοιτάω το ταβάνι !)  
> 
> http://www.smartkit.gr/8-channels-re...lephone-m.html



δεν μου κάνει.

για το οικονομικό είναι μέσα σε αυτά που έχω προϋπολογίσει αλλά δεν θέλω τηλεχειρισμό.

Επειδή έχω νεογέννητο στο σπίτι θέλω να έχω ζεστό νερό στις 07:30 κ.λ.π.. Ξυπνάμε που ξυπνάμε δέκα φορές το βράδυ, μυαλό δεν υπάρχει για θερμοσίφωνο. Για αυτό θέλω ένας χρονοδιακόπτης να δίνει ρεύμα στο θερμοσίφωνα για 45' τις ώρες που με ενδιαφέρουν.

Τώρα τα υλικά στα οποία κατέληξα είναι:

SF119G Μεταγωγικός διακόπτης HAGER 8,60€
SVN121 Ενδεικτικό Ράγας Πράσινο HAGER 3,79€
ESC225S Ηλεκτρονόμος χαμηλού θορύβου HAGER 19,35€
EG071 Ψηφιακός Χρονοδιακόπτης 1 εξόδου, 24ωρών με 5 προγράμματα 61,37€
Σύνολο: 93,11€
*Οι τιμές είναι από το επίσημο κατάλογο.

Τώρα αν μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε το κλείσιμο του θερμοσίφωνα όχι χρονικά αλλά θερμικά θα με ενδιέφερε έστω και σαν διαφορετικό πρότζεκτ.

----------


## thomasdriver

http://www.apothema.gr/Product/5-1-1302-74581/Wijas/PERFECT_500P.html

----------


## Crisis2050

> http://www.apothema.gr/Product/5-1-1302-74581/Wijas/PERFECT_500P.html



Επίσης είναι κάτι το οποίο έχω εξετάσει, με την σκληρότητα του νερού όμως, στα κόκκινα θα δουλέψει 1-1,5 χρόνο και μετά πάπαλα.

----------


## jimmy956

Απο ότι βλέπω το EG071 λειτουργεί είτε manual (δηλ. με το κουμπί on/off τροφοδοτείς ή όχι το κύκλωμα, ανεξάρτητα από τον προγραμματισμό) είτε αυτόματα (δηλ. με το πρόγραμμα που έχει ορίσει). Οπότε, η δουλειά σου εκτιμώ οτι γίνεται με το EG071, το ρελέ και το ενδεικτικό.

----------


## Crisis2050

> Απο ότι βλέπω το EG071 λειτουργεί είτε manual (δηλ. με το κουμπί on/off τροφοδοτείς ή όχι το κύκλωμα, ανεξάρτητα από τον προγραμματισμό) είτε αυτόματα (δηλ. με το πρόγραμμα που έχει ορίσει). Οπότε, η δουλειά σου εκτιμώ οτι γίνεται με το EG071, το ρελέ και το ενδεικτικό.



Σοφό και μου το έχει πει και ο αδερφός μου αυτό αλλά θέλω να είναι εύκολο για την γυναίκα μου και εύκολα κατανοητό αν είναι στο αυτόματο ή στο χειροκίνητο.

----------


## thomasdriver

> Επίσης είναι κάτι το οποίο έχω εξετάσει, με την σκληρότητα του νερού όμως, στα κόκκινα θα δουλέψει 1-1,5 χρόνο και μετά πάπαλα.



Εγω το χρησιμοποιω ακομα και εχω καταργησει το θερμοσιφωνο εδω και 20 χρονια.....το μονο που αλλαξα εναι ενα διακοπτη.
Και απο οικονομια στο ρευμα?  κατω απο το μισο που πληρωνα.....μην μπλεκεις με χρονοδιακοπτες ρελεδες, και @διες. ειδικα με το παιδακι θα εχεις ανα πασα στιγμη ζεστο νερο,και θα καταναλωνεις ρευμα οσο τραβας νερο και οχι να ζεσταινεις 80 λιτρα και στην ουσια το ωφελιμο να ειναι 40 γιατι απο κατω θα σου κρυωνει το κρυο νερο που ερχεται απο το δικτυο.Βαλτο θα με θυμιθεις.

----------


## Crisis2050

> Εγω το χρησιμοποιω ακομα και εχω καταργησει το θερμοσιφωνο εδω και 20 χρονια.....το μονο που αλλαξα εναι ενα διακοπτη.
> Και απο οικονομια στο ρευμα?  κατω απο το μισο που πληρωνα.....μην μπλεκεις με χρονοδιακοπτες ρελεδες, και @διες. ειδικα με το παιδακι θα εχεις ανα πασα στιγμη ζεστο νερο,και θα καταναλωνεις ρευμα οσο τραβας νερο και οχι να ζεσταινεις 80 λιτρα και στην ουσια το ωφελιμο να ειναι 40 γιατι απο κατω θα σου κρυωνει το κρυο νερο που ερχεται απο το δικτυο.Βαλτο θα με θυμιθεις.



Με βάζεις σε σκέψεις. Όμως το νερό μας έχει πολλά άλατα...
Οι υπόλοιποι τι λέτε ?

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου σκεψου το σοβαρα ακομη και αν το θεωρεις ακριβη λυση. ειναι η φθηνοτερη τελικα! εγω εχω εγκαταστησει ηλιακο στο δωμα 5 οροφης οικοδομης. ειμαι στον δευτερο οροφο. αναμονες και εγκατασταση δεν ειχε ουτε εμενα. συνολικα ειναι 5 οροφοι πανω απο εμενα. την εγκατασταση την εκανα εγω. ειμαι υπερ ευχαριστημενος ακομη και τον χειμωνα. με καθημερινο μπανιο ολο τον χρονο δυο ατομα, ζητημα ειναι αν αναβει ο ηλεκτρικος 10 φορες ολο τον χρονο. ολες τις αλλες ημερες εχει ζεστο νερο. ακομη και τον χειμωνα σε ημερες οπου εχει παγωνια αν εχει ηλιο εχει ζεστο εως καυτο νερο. αν καποιος προγραμματισει τον χειμωνα να κανει μπανιο απο το μεσημερι εως το βραδακι υπαρχει ζεστο νερο. για το καλοκαιρι δεν μιλαμε καθολου. το καυτο νερο ειναι πραγματικα ανεξαντλητο. μεχρι και τις δουλειες του σπιτιου τις κανουμε με ζεστο νερο (σφουγγαρισμα, πλυσιμο).

----------


## vasilllis

> Επίσης είναι κάτι το οποίο έχω εξετάσει, με την σκληρότητα του νερού όμως, στα κόκκινα θα δουλέψει 1-1,5 χρόνο και μετά πάπαλα.



αυτο γιατι το λες?
ενας θερμοσιφωνας ειναι που αντι για δοχειο ζεσταινει το νερο επιτοπου.Αρα οσο κρατησει ο απλος θερμοσιφωνας θα κρατησει και αυτος.
Ειχα σκεφτει και εγω να βαλω ,αν και μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχει ικανοποιητικη ποσοτητα θερμανσης του νερου.ΜΟνο για αυτο εχω αμφιβολια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Με βάζεις σε σκέψεις. Όμως το νερό μας έχει πολλά άλατα...
> Οι υπόλοιποι τι λέτε ?



Για ταχυθερμοσίφωνα μην το συζητάς είναι το συμφερότερο από κάθε άποψη .
Όσο για τα άλατα θα συμφωνήσω λιγάκι γιατί μπορεί και ο απλός θερμοσίφωνας να μαζεύει άλατα . αλλά εκείνος έχει και μεγάλο όγκο μέχρι να εμφανιστούν προβλήματα με τα άλατα , ενώ ο ταχυθερμοσίφωνας έχει πολύ κοντό μήκος σωλήνων και όγκο (όπως ηλεκτρικά σίδερα) και πιθανόν να γεμίσουν άλατα συντομότερα . Όμως αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου μπορείς να αφιερώσεις λίγο χρόνο να το καθαρίσεις π.χ. 1 φορά στα 3 χρόνια που λέει ο λόγος (ανάλογα την περιοχή και την σκληρότητα του νερού. με ξύδι ή άλλα χημικά.)

Συμφωνώ και με #16 για ποσότητα νερού ... αλλά υπάρχουν και ταχυθερμοσίφωνες με ποιο μεγάλη ποσότητα . που εννοείται αυτά θα είναι ποιο μεγάλης ισχύος και ακριβότερα .

----------


## vasilllis

> http://www.apothema.gr/Product/5-1-1302-74581/Wijas/PERFECT_500P.html



εχεις αυτον? για πες μας εντυπωσεις.Κανεις ανετα μπανιο?επαρκη η ποσοτητα?
Στα χαρτια που κοιτζα μου βγαινε τσιμα τσιμα,οπου και να ρωτησα μου ειπαν πανω απο 18kw επαρκει.Ειναι οντως ετσι??

----------


## Crisis2050

Για ηλιακό δεν παίζει σήμερα να γίνει τίποτα (δύσκολοι καιροί)
Για το ταχυθερμοσίφωνο εχθές ξανακοίταξα αλλά!

Καταρχήν δεν το θέλω μόνο για το μπάνιο, θέλω γενικά ζεστό νερό χρήσης (κουζίνα, μπάνιο)
Αυτά που είδα μέχρι 150€ αν τα συνδέσεις κεντρικά: 1) πρέπει να είναι οι βρύσες το μακρύτερο 3m, 2) η χρήση του νερού γίνεται εκ περιτροπής σε κάθε βρύση και ΟΧΙ ταυτόχρονα.
Αυτά που είναι πράγματι κεντρικά είναι τριφασικά (εγώ δεν έχω τριφασικό ρεύμα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να βάλω τριφασικό χωρίς να περάσω νέο κεντρικό καλώδιο με την χελώνα)

Επίσης κάποια που είδα και είναι οριακά το τι μπορούν να κάνουν είναι 7,5Kw. Τι καλώδιο θέλουν για να δουλέψουν; (υποθέτω το 1,5άρι που είναι τραβηγμένο στις πρίζες στο σπίτι δεν θα κάνει)

----------


## Sted

Το 7.5 Kw γεμιζει ετσι χαλαρα την μονοφασικη παροχη που εχουν τα περισσότερα νοικοκυριά. Σκεψου οτι οι μονοφασικες παροχες ειναι 8 kva οποτε θα περισσευουν προς χρηση στο υπολοιπο σπιτι 500 w...τιποτα δηλαδη.

Αν ειχες ενισχυμενο μονοφασικο κατι γινοταν.

Οσο για το καλωδιο, θελει σιγουρα 6mm² αν οχι 10mm² εφόσον μιλαμε για μεγαλη απόσταση.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JOUN

Eπειδη μενω σε τουριστικη περιοχη και αυτα τα χρησιμοποιουσαν (παλιοτερα) κατα κορον,να σου πω οτι ο μονοφασικος ταχυθερμοσιφωνας ΔΕΝ σε καλυπτει σε καμμια περιπτωση τον χειμωνα.Ουτε απο θερμοκρασια ουτε απο παροχη νερου.
Η γυναικα σου δεν θα μπορει να κανει μπανιο με τιποτα.
Για μια αξιοπρεπη κατασταση θελεις τριφασικο με 12- 15 KW τουλαχιστον..
Μπορεις ομως να βαλεις στην ενα ταχυθερμοσιφωνο για το μωρακι σου που δεν χρειαζεται πολυ νερο,και να κρατησεις το θερμοσιφωνο οπως ειναι..Ετσι εχεις παντοτε (λιγο) ζεστο νερο και πολυ οταν αναψεις τον θερμοσιφωνα για εσενα.

----------


## thomasdriver

Για να βαλουμε τα πραγματα στη θεση τους!!
Εαν θελουμε παροχη νερου οπως στον κανονικο θερμοσιφωνο....ξεχαστε το.
Το καλοκαιρι μπορει και να την εχουμε λογω του οτι το νερο εχει ηδη θερμοκρασια πανω απο 20 βαθμους.
το χειμωνα ομως πρεπει να χαμηλωνουμε την παροχη για να προλαβαινει ο ταχυθερμοσιφωνας να το ζεστανει.Οσο πιο χαμηλη ειναι η παροχη του νερου τοσο μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια εχουμε.Για οσους θελουν να κανουν μασαζ  :Rolleyes: με το νερο...δεν κανει.
Εγω λοιπον ειμαι υπερ ικανοποιημενος και εμαθα και την γυναικα μου να κανει μπανιο με αυτο, στην αρχη γκρινιαξε λιγο,αλλα μετα το συνηθησε,οποτε ειναι θεμα στο πως καθενας μας ειναι διατεθημενος να κανει καποιες υποχωρησεις και στο ποσο αντεχει η τσεπη του την σπαταλη...και του νερου και της ενεργειας.Και για να πω και εγω στο τελος οτι .....για οσους εχουν την δυνατοτητα και τα χρηματα.......ΗΛΙΑΚΟΣ!!!!

----------


## Crisis2050

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Τελικά θα παραμείνω με το αρχικό σχέδιο του αυτόματου θερμοσίφωνα.

Για ηλιακό θα δούμε από του χρόνου...

----------

